# graco 390 pumping, not spraying, not the lines



## stonedge (Apr 5, 2014)

Went to fire up the sprayer which has been sitting for 3 months (with liquid shield). Worked perfect when i left it, cleaned it well. I go to prime and it won't draw anything up. I check the intake hose and I have flow. Same with the hose to the gun. I remove all the lines and they are all clear. The manifold filter is good. 

When I remove the intake line there is minimal suction from the pump. When the intake line is submerged there is no movement in water or paint. 

Don't have the manual and I'm not a pump repair master by any means.

Not sure where to go from here but I drove 5 hours to crush out 3 days of painting and I'm sitting here typing this on my phone...any suggestions? ?


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Sounds like your ball may be stuck. Tap lightly with hammer. Check to see if there is suction or not. Place hand on intake when its in water.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

The ball is not seating. The piston. Where the ball sits. Tap it with a heavy players or a hammer. Decent hard and steady. 
Pop-pop-pop-pop......steady. While it is on of course. Hopefully it will and it probably will free up that ball. And it will seat. Come up to pressure. 

Might take a bit of popping. It will free. Just got to beleive.


----------



## stonedge (Apr 5, 2014)

I found a post somewhere mentioning this. I pulled it out and tried running the pump with no luck. I stuck directly below the pump into a bucket of water (bypassing the whole intake hose) and nothing. I removed and fiddled with the ball 6-7-8 times. Got off the phone with my wife and reconnected everything and it worked. ...didn't have my sprayer hose connected and lost almost a cup of paint all over my wrenches ? 


so in the future just tap with a hammer rather than pulling off and moving it around/retightening it?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

If it has sat for that long, the pump saver has coated your internal parts as the water evaporated. Electrolysis causes two metal parts, your ball and seat, to stick together. Hitting the housing on the outside where the ball is inside will dislodge it most of the time. I would have recommend removing and cleaning in your case. Good time to inspect for a pit on it.


----------

